
Mouse lifespan, heart health extended by common chemical - WheelsAtLarge
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/mouse-lifespan-heart-health-extended-by-common-chemical/
======
thomasrossi
if you'd like to know where to eat it, table 1 has it all :)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3022763/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3022763/)

